# Airlessco Lp1100



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

*Airlessco sl 1100 spray machine*

Need a good machine for big job for two to work off, done some research and airlessco i think comes up trumps.Any advice welcome it comes in at 4100 euro plus vat.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Let me drink a few more Harp's before I translate.


----------



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

Dont know anyone who drinks harp,really i dont.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

It is a good affordable sprayer, it all depends on the material you want to spray.

If you need more info you can contact me.


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't hear much our of airlessco. Usually to high priced!


----------

